# Your Countries top 10 Cities



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

^you forgot Legoland :lol:


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Italian cities: 

1) Rome
2) Florence
3) Venice
4) Milan
5) Genoa
6) Naples
7) Bologna
8) Turin
9) Perugia
10) Cagliari


----------



## Melb99 (Dec 3, 2004)

Australia:
My personal 10

1. Melbourne
2. Ballarat
3. Gelong
4 .Bendigo
5. Shepparton
6. Cobram
7. Newcastle
8. Sydney
9. Gold Coast
10. Sunshine coast


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

*
China: (measured mostly by city population, but influence, political and economic role as well.. between the brackets are the abbr. of the provinces where the cities are located in.)

1. Shanghai (SH) The biggest city of China, with the largest population. One of the 4 cites directly governed by Central Government.

2. Beijing (BJ) The capital of China and capital for 800 years. One of the 4 cites directly governed by Central Government.

3. Hong Kong (HK) The most developed city of China and the autonomic region.

4. Guangzhou (GD) The capital of Guangdong province.

5. Shenzhen (GD) The city that is located beside Hong Kong, special-economic area.

6. Tianjin (TJ) One of the 4 cites directly governed by Central Government. is located beside Beijing.

7. Taipei (TW) The capital of Taiwan province, a to-be reunited part of China.

8. Chongqing (CQ) One of the 4 cites directly governed by Central Government. is located in the upper reaches of Yangtze River.

9. Wuhan (HB) The capital of Hubei province and is located in the middle reaches of Yangtze River.

10.Nanjing (JS) The capital of Jiangsu province and former capital of China. is located beside Yangtze river.

*


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> ^you forgot Legoland :lol:


ahh you mean Billund  In terms of population/area size, its not that big


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

From Japan......

TOKYO


OSAKA


KYOTO


KOBE


NAGOYA


HIROSHIMA


NARA


SENDAI


SAPPORO


KAGOSHIMA


------------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO 
:cheers:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

YangtzeSea said:


> *
> China: (measured mostly by city population, but influence, political and economic role as well.. between the brackets are the abbr. of the provinces where the cities are located in.)
> 
> 1. Shanghai (SH) The biggest city of China, with the largest population. One of the 4 cites directly governed by Central Government.
> ...


i don't agree with you, but i suggest your posting pics of each city.


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

India Top 10

Financially:

*1)Mumbai (Bombay)

2)Delhi

3)Chennai (Madras)

4)calcutta(kolkata)

5)Bangalore

6)Hyderabad

7)Ahmendabad

8)Pune

9)Coimbatore

10)vizag*


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

In Mexico could be

1. Mexico City
2. Guadalajara
3. Monterrey
4. Puebla
5. Tijuana
6. León
7. Ciudad Juarez
8. Toluca
9. Mérida
10. Querétaro


----------



## Leeds No.1 (Jul 26, 2004)

1) London
2) Glasgow 
3) Leeds 
4) Birmingham
5) Liverpool
6) Newcastle
7) Sheffield
8) Cardiff
9) Edinburgh
10) Portsmouth


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Melb99 said:


> Australia:
> My personal 10
> 
> 1. Melbourne
> ...


Looks like the 2nd-city-complex!


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

1. Vancouver
2. Victoria
3. Calgary
4. Edmonton
5. Toronto
6. Montreal
7. Kelowna
8. Quebec City
9. Winnipeg
10. Halifax


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

Top 10 Indian Cities..

1 Mumbai (Bombay) 
2 Kolkata (Calcutta) 
3 Delhi 
4 Chennai (madras)
5 Bangalore 
6 Hyderabad 
7 Ahmedabad 
8 Pune 
9 Surat 
10 Kanpur


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

MEXICO

1. Mexico City

















2. Guadalajara
3. Monterrey
4. Puebla
5. Tijuana
6. Leon
7. Toluca
8. Cd Juarez
9. Queretaro
10. Villahermosa


----------



## Melb99 (Dec 3, 2004)

cello1974 said:


> Looks like the 2nd-city-complex!


You make a point.
I am not going to say cities I haven't been too though!


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Kanji said:


> From Japan......
> 
> TOKYO
> OSAKA
> ...


Kagoshima, Nara, Hiroshima??

OK, my choice. my favorite 10 cities in Japan 

*Tokyo
Sapporo
Kobe
Fukuoka
Nagasaki
Hakodate
Yokohama
Nagoya
Kyoto
Osaka*


----------



## Cobain (Sep 11, 2002)

SHiRO said:


> No Valencia?


I love the city, but its architecture doesn't kill me...


----------



## SF2ID (Mar 10, 2005)

(U.S.) In no order:

New York
Philly 
San Francisco
Chicago
Seattle
Boston
Portland
Pittsburgh
Minneapolis
Denver

Jose Luis, what do you think of Mazatlan?


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

My Spanish top 10 

1. *Madrid* 
2. *Barcelona* 
3. *Bilbao* 
4. *Granada* 
5. *Sevilla* 
6. *Pamplona* 
7. *Vigo* 
8. *Gerona* 
9. *Cádiz* 
10. *Oviedo*


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

in Chile my top 10 is:

*Santiago de Chile

*Viña del Mar

*Punta Arenas

*Valparaiso

*Antofagasta

*Concepcion

*Iquique

*La Serena

*Talca

*Talcahuano


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

My 10 fav. mexican cities are ( in no order):

- Mexico City
- Guanajuato
- Taxco
- Cancun
- Acapulco
- Puerto Vallarta
- Guadalajara
- Monterrey
- Campeche
- Oaxaca


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

U.K

1.Sheffield
2.Manchester
3.London
4.Birmingham
5.Newcastle
6.Cardiff
7.Nottingham
8.Bristol
9.Bradford
10.York


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Germany(in no order)
Berlin
Hamburg
Munich
Cologne
Düsseldorf
Stuttgart
Essen
Dortmund
Frankfurt
Nuremberg


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Estonia(in order)
Tallinn
Tartu
Narva
Kohtla-Järve
Pärnu
Viljandi
Rakvere
Vöru
Valga
Haapsalu


----------



## King-Tomislav (May 21, 2005)

Croatia :

1. Zagreb
2. Dubrovnik
3. Split
4. Rovinj
5. Trogir
6. Hvar
7. Rab
8. Zadar
9. Osijek
10. Varazdin
-----------

Pula, Samobor, Porec, Rijeka, Zadar, Sibenik, Korcula, Opatija


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

Canada:

1-Montreal
6-Toronto
7-Quebec
8-Ottawa


----------



## KhanhNhat (Apr 2, 2005)

top 10 cities in vietnam
1-Hochiminh city
2-Hanoi
3-Haiphong
4-Danang
5-Cantho
6-Nhatrang
7-Hue
8-Halong
9-Quynhon
10-Vinh


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Most impotant uk cities economically, culturally, politically imo (metros)

1. London
2= Birmingham
2= Manchester
4. Glasgow
5. Leeds
6. Liverpool
7. Edinburgh
8. Cardiff
9. Sheffield
10. Belfast


----------



## kool maudit (Jul 23, 2004)

canada:

1 - montreal
2 - toronto
3 - quebec
4 - vancouver
5 - halifax
6 - winnipeg
7 - ottawa
8 - calgary
9 - victoria
10 - windsor (for detroit)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

kool maudit said:


> canada:
> 
> 1 - montreal
> 2 - toronto
> ...


Controversial


----------



## JC (Oct 8, 2004)

Thailand:
1. Krungthape (Bangkok)
2. Chiengmai
3. Hadyai (Songkla)
4. Nakornrachasima (Korat)
5. Khonkhaen
6. Pitsanulok
7. Pattaya
8. Udornthani
9. Ubonratchathani
10. Chantaburi


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Canada again:

1. Vancouver 
2. Toronto
3. Victoria 
4. Montreal 
5. Calgary 
6. Quebec 
7. Halifax 
8. Edmonton 
9. Ottawa 
10. Kelowna


----------



## kansas (Jan 15, 2005)

1.New York
2.Los Angeles
3.Chicago
4.Washington DC
5.SanFrancisco
6.Philadelphia
7.Houston
8.Boston
9.Atlanta
10.Dallas


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Most impotant uk cities economically, culturally, politically imo (metros)
> 
> 1. London
> 2= Birmingham
> ...


Bristol
Newcastle!!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

eusebius said:


> Bristol
> Newcastle!!


Well, who should get kicked out of the top 10 then?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

In Brazil my top ten are(without any especific order)

1- Rio de Janeiro
2- São Paulo
3- Florianópolis
4- Belém
5-Niterói
6-Curitiba
7-Manaus
8-Maceio
9-Aracaju
10-Salvador


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

samba_man said:


> In Brazil my top ten are(without any especific order)
> 
> 1- Rio de Janeiro
> 2- São Paulo
> ...


 :sly: :sly: :weird: :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious hno: :nono:


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Well, who should get kicked out of the top 10 then?


Cardiff and Sheffield, even when Jarvis Cocker is an icon


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

I'm sorry but your trying to say Cardiff and Sheffield are'nt in the top ten most important cities and Bristol is. Cardiff is the capital city of Wales while Sheffield is the fourth largest city in the country and has the second fastest growing economy in the UK after its fellow Yorkshire city of Leeds.


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Tricity
2. Warsaw
3. Krakow
4. Wroclaw
5. Poznan
6. Lodz
7. Szczecin
8. Swinoujscie
9. Katowice
10. Torun


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

1. Barcelona
2. Granada
3. Sevilla
4. Madrid
5. Palma Mallorca
6. Bilbao
7. Toledo
8. San Sebastián
9. Santiago de Compostela
10. Valencia


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

*U.K*




10) Newcastle
9) Birmingham
8) Edinburgh
7) Chester
6) York
5) Cambridge
4) Leeds
3) London
2) Liverpool
1) Manchester


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I live in New Zealand and Australia:

1. Queenstown, NZ
2. Melbourne, AU
3. Sydney, AU
4. Noosa, AU
5. Wellington, NZ
6. Gold Coast, AU
7. Bendigo, AU
8. Ballarat, AU
9. Tauranga, NZ
10. Bay of Islands, NZ


----------



## TimFromBish (Jan 26, 2014)

In Kyrgyz Republic, also known as Kyrgyzstan (Post-Soviet state in Central Asia)
We have 31 "cities", but unfortunately only 1 of them looks like a city hno:.

by population
1. Bishkek 
2. Osh
3. Jalalabad
4. Karakol
5. Tokmok
6. Uzgen
7. Kara Balta
8. Balykchy
9. Naryn
10. Kyzyl Kiya

by personal preference
1. Bishkek
2. Osh
3. Karakol
4. Uzgen
5. Naryn


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The Netherlands, september 2018:
(Between brackets the growth in 2018 and last month)

01. Amsterdam 862.276 (+8.229 | +2.152)
02. Rotterdam 643.307 (+4.595 | +1.350)
03. Den Haag 537.368 (+4.807 | +1.756)
04. Utrecht 350.821 (+3.338 | +1.435)
05. Eindhoven 230.953 (+1.827 | +707)
06. Tilburg 216.999 (+1.478 | +276)
07. Almere 206.810 (+2.820 | +469)
08. Groningen 203.825 (+1.015 | +1.599)
09. Breda 184.255 (+807 | +230)
10. Nijmegen 177.050 (+1.102 | +943)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*10 Largest Metros by Population, July 1 (2016)*

Toronto (6,242,273)
Montréal (4,093,767)
Vancouver (2,548,740) 
Calgary (1,469,341)
Edmonton (1,392,594)
Ottawa (1,351,135)
Winnipeg (811,874)
Québec (807,211)
Hamilton (778,417)
Kitchener-Waterloo-Cambridge (517,316)


https://www.therecord.com/news-story/7986869-expanded-greenbelt-raises-questions/


----------



## MarkoUtr (Aug 26, 2011)

That was a difficult one. Which city falls just out of the top10 and how to place the top 10 in the right order. Tomorrow it can be different.


Utrecht
Maastricht
Amsterdam
Leiden
Haarlem
Groningen
Den Bosch
Den Haag/The Hague
Nijmegen
Middelburg


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

*India*


Ahmedabad








.
Chennai








.
Hyderabad








.
Bengaluru








.
Pune








.
Surat








.
Kochi








.
Mysuru








.
Mumbai








.
Kolkata


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

SPAIN (ESPAÑA)

01. Valencia
02. Málaga
03. Granada
04. Barcelona
05. Palma, Mallorca
06. Zaragoza
07. Madrid
08. Sevilla
09. Murcia
10. Bilbao


----------



## DDragonNk (Oct 31, 2011)

Otra vez España:

1







Granada 
2







Barcelona
3







Valencia
4







Málaga
5







Palma - Mallorca
6







Madrid
7







Sevilla
8







Zaragoza
9







Tarragona
10







Toledo


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll do North America:
1. Mexico City
2. Montreal
3. Chicago
4. San Francisco
5. Philadelphia
6. New York
7. New Orleans
8. Vancouver
9. Seattle
10. Minneapolis


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*CANADA*

1. Toronto
2. Montreal
3. Vancouver
4. Halifax
5. Victoria

6. Hamilton
7. Calgary
8. Kelowna
9. Ottawa
10. London


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

*CANADA*

1. Edmonton
2. St. Albert
2. Sherwood Park
4. Fort Saskatchewan
5. Spruce Grove
6. Leduc
7. Stony Plain
8. Devon
9. Morinville
10. Beaumont

kay:


----------



## Gobbo (Jul 26, 2007)

I am not sure how to rank the cities in my country, Denmark, but I will try...

1. Copenhagen
2. Aalborg
3. Aarhus
4. Odense
5. Skagen
6. Vejle
7. Roskilde
8. Kolding
9. Helsingør/Elsinore
10. Dragør


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

My fav Swiss cities:
1. Bern - most beautifull
2. Zurich - most diverse
3. Lausanne - coolest
4. Geneva - Paris on the lake
5. Lugano - setting! 
6. Luzern
7. Basel
8. Aarau
9. St Gallen
10. Winterthur


----------



## Miloosz (Apr 26, 2008)

PL +100 000:
Warsaw,
Kraków,
Wrocław,
Poznań,
Gdańsk
Toruń,
Opole,
Gliwice,
Bielsko-Biała,
Rzeszów


----------



## Tsurumi (Dec 4, 2020)

I am from Japan but I live in the US now, so I have two lists.

US:
1. San Francisco
2. Minneapolis (and St. Paul)
3. Pittsburgh
4. New York City (just Manhattan and Brooklyn)
5. Boston
6. Seattle
7. San Diego
8. Chicago
9. Austin
10. Nashville

Japan:
1. Yokohama (and Kawasaki)
2. Kobe
3. Kamakura
4. Nara
5. Tokyo
6. Okayama
7. Nagano
8. Hakodate
9. Sapporo
10. Kanazawa


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

1. Barcelona
2. Velha 
3. Cadaques
4. Figueres
5. Sitges
6. Girona
7. Pals
8. Rupit i Prun
9. Tarragona
10. Reus


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

1. Berlin
2. Hamburg
3. Frankfurt
4. Munich
5. Leipzig
6. Cologne 
7. Stuttgart
8. Düsseldorf
9. Dresden
10. Nuremberg


----------

